# Two small compositions for piano of my authory



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, these are two brief pieces for piano that I composed. Here is my interpretation of the compositions in question, I call them "Oneiric pieces", because they were composed in insomnia nights (audio only):











:tiphat:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Also I have this prelude:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I actually like these pieces a great deal. Fantastic little miniatures!


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

I like piano 5 the best. I would like to play it myself when I get insomnia! I'd love a score, but it's up to you.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> I actually like these pieces a great deal. Fantastic little miniatures!





hlolli said:


> I like piano 5 the best. I would like to play it myself when I get insomnia! I'd love a score, but it's up to you.


Hi, thanks for your replies, I'm glad that you guys enjoyed the pieces; they inferred me a great effort, so, It's nice to see a friendly reply. I'm currently working in the scores, the pieces are relatively easy to play in the piano (the jazzy piece may have some technical things). When I finish the score, I can send it to you by email or something like that. regards


----------

